# Left hand drill bits



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 16, 2020)

Anybody have and use left hand drill bits? Always interested in them for drilling out broken bolts in machinery, watched a video a while back that was interesting and renewed my interest in these drills.


----------



## Crankit (Dec 16, 2020)

Bought my set soon after I bought my Jeep as every bolt I needed to remove for accessories would strip out. I will always have a set in my tool box.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 16, 2020)

I have a set or two, I’ve never had any luck having just the LH drill bit work out a broken bolt.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 16, 2020)

I have some of these - they work just as well as RH bits when run in reverse.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 16, 2020)

I have a set as well. Sometimes they are all you need, other times you need an extractor.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks guys, will likely get a set for the shop. Just need to keep them away from brother and nephew.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 16, 2020)

Kms has a set.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 21, 2020)

Only needed LH drills once.  It was a godsend at the time.


----------

